# 2017 Nissan GT-R to Debut March 23



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​


> *A new version of the Nissan GT-R will be revealed next week at the 2016 New York Auto Show. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2017 Nissan GT-R to Debut March 23 at AutoGuide.com.


----------

